# Benelli M2 Bolt Cycling Slow



## CassGA (Jan 12, 2017)

Last few morning ducking hunting, the bolt on my M2 12 ga seems to be cycling very slow, almost like its getting hung up. Fired twice at a duck and had to wait for the first shot to cycle before the second. I clean the gun regularly after every hunt. For reference, im shooting 3"1 1/4 oz. I have owned this gun for several years and have never noticed this before. It has never had any issues with light loads either. Any ideas?


----------



## jmoser (Jan 12, 2017)

Remove the buttstock and take out the recoil spring. Field strip and remove the bolt / spring follower.
Spray some brake cleaner from receiver end thru the spring tube; give the housing tube a good cleaning inside with a bore brush.
Wipe off any excess lube from the spring coils; run a lubed patch or mop thru the tube, check for excess and run a clean patch thru if needed.
Clean the bolt and inside of receiver thoroughly and reassemble.

The most common issue with Benellis seems to be gunked up recoil springs; I have found corn stalk debris etc. in the action but field stripping usually gets all that out.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jan 12, 2017)

jmoser said:


> Remove the buttstock and take out the recoil spring. Field strip and remove the bolt / spring follower.
> Spray some brake cleaner from receiver end thru the spring tube; give the housing tube a good cleaning inside with a bore brush.
> Wipe off any excess lube from the spring coils; run a lubed patch or mop thru the tube, check for excess and run a clean patch thru if needed.
> Clean the bolt and inside of receiver thoroughly and reassemble.
> ...




Yep, X2 on the above.  Been running an M1 Super 90 for 25+ years.  Had the same issue years back.  Cleaned like the above, worked ok for awhile and then had the same issue.  I replaced mine.  Has functioned perfectly since. 

If cleaning doesn't fix it to your satisfaction, get a new one from
https://www.surecycle.com/
FWIW, get a magazine upgrade kit as well if you get a new recoil assy.  You won't be sorry.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 12, 2017)

As stated above, sounds like the recoil spring.


----------



## CassGA (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for the responses!


----------

